# Photo slate sublimation problem



## Gouna (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello

(excuse me I'm French).
I have some problems with my photo slates

I use the glossy photo slates, but the rendering seems mat (except on the edges where it is very glossy) :










In addition, the rendering has an "orange peel" effect :










Do you have an idea?


My settings:
1) tension foam
2) Poly120 paper
3) slate upside down
4) protective sheet
5) medium pressure, 180 ° Celcius and 420 seconds

Also, sometimes I have cracks only on the sublimable face :









Thank's !


----------



## Gouna (Mar 12, 2018)

We see the "surface defect" on the blank slate. I guess the problem is the coating.





Moreover, on my digital alarm clocks, I also have this kind of stains, a bit as if the fibers of the paper melted in the coating (on aluminum plates, 30 sec at 180 degrees, very low pressure = improves things!)

I spotted this problem on the internet, we note the difference in quality between the 2 types of coating ...


----------

